# www.starcamp.ie summer camps: Does anyone know anything about them?



## gramlab (19 Mar 2010)

Does anyone know anything about this crowd?

[broken link removed]

They have only been going for 2 years and I cant find much info about them. Thinking of sending my 5 year old to it  in July in Cork but would like to hear an opinion from someone who has sent a child there.


----------



## ajapale (21 Mar 2010)

*Re: www.starcamp.ie summer camps: Does anyone know anything about this crowd?*

We left it too late to enroll ours last summer. The parents and kids seem to love it.

My only problem is that there seems to be some undeclared religious subtext to the camps. Are they evangelical christians?

Have you checked www.rollercoaster.ie? They might have something on it.

aj


----------



## Miss A (13 May 2010)

My 2 children have been there for the past 2 years, this will be their third year and they had the best week of their Summer hols! They are still singing the songs and dancing the moves... It really is a great camp if they are anyway into performing, or even if they are not, as it does wonders for their confidence. Last year they did scenes from The x-factor and put on a show for us to go and see at the end of the week. As for the Religious subtext - I have no idea what that person is talking about, I know they sell themselves as a feel good camp, and aim to help the childrens self-esteem - and that's just what it is. How can that be a bad thing?


----------



## siobh81 (16 Jun 2010)

My son is going to Starcamp this year. I've asked around and so far I have only heard good things. I enquired about the religious subtext after reading the previous threads and it seems that religion has no relevance to the camp in any way. I have also spoken to the woman who runs it on a couple of occasions, seems really nice. Looking forward to it now.


----------



## fraggle (16 Jun 2010)

I heard a radio piece on summer camps, that they were completely unregulated and you don't know who is minding your kids. That is all I know but it certainly would worry me.


----------



## siobh81 (16 Jun 2010)

I would worry too if it was a flash in the pan kind of camp that you get run by people just out to make a quick few pound. I am certainly careful about who I leave my child with. I've done my homework on this one and I have no concerns about my child attending.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (17 Jun 2010)

Just to clarify *siobh81* ..... have you any connection with starcamp other than as a customer?


----------



## fizzelina (17 Jun 2010)

And maybe Miss A could clarify the same thing? Any connection? First post on AAM is praising starcamp.....


----------



## siobh81 (19 Jun 2011)

No I don't. But thanks for asking.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (19 Jun 2011)

And thanks for clarifying siobh81


----------

